# biogene Entkalkung im Miniteich ?!?!



## frischling (20. Aug. 2008)

Hallo!

Habt Ihr in Euren Minis schon mal eine biog. Entkalkung gehabt?
Ich glaube daß mein Teichlein darunter leidet.
Am Boden und v.a. auf der __ Wasserpest habe ich Kalkablagerungen die bei Wasserbewegung gleich hochschwimmen. Ich habe derzeit viele Algen drin, das Wasser an sich ist klar.
Werte (tropfentest) letzte Woche bei KH 4, Ph 8-8,5
Keine Nitrat oder Nitrit nachweisbar.

Unser Brunnenwasser hat ca. KH 20, das habe ich auch zum Befüllen hergenommen. Leider auch Nitrat von 23 mg/l.
Ich habe einen kleinen Wasserfall und einen Wasserspeiher, wird aber beides nur am Abend betrieben um CO2 austrag zu minimieren.

Macht es Sinn jetzt hier mit __ Muscheln oder Eierschalen anzufangen (sieht man ja doch in einem 250l Becken sehr stark) oder ist das bei der Größe okay?

Lieben dank für Antworten,

Caro


----------



## Eugen (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: biogene Entkalkung im Miniteich ?!?!*

Hallo Caro,

eine biogene Entkalkung habe ich in der Anfangszeit meines Teiches gehabt.
Es war die Zeit,als ich __ Wasserpest "schubkarrenweise" aus dem Teich holen mußte.
Wasserpest kann seinen Co2-Bedarf auch aus den vorhandenen Hydrogencarbonationen stillen.
Dadurch verschiebt sich das Gleichgewicht nach rechts, und CaCO3 fällt aus und Hydroxidionen werden frei gesetzt. ( = der pH-Wert steigt)

Bei einem Mini (vorallem mit relativ hartem Wasser) kann das natürlich bei zuviel Wasserpest noch schneller gehen.
Auch die Fadenalgen fühlen sich in deren Umgebung sehr wohl.

Mein Tip : Hol die Wasserpest aus deinem Teichlein.
Zur Nährstoffminimierung ist nach meiner Erfahrung in Minis Ceratophyllum oder Myriophyllum geeigneter.
Noch besser sind die leicht zu entfernenden Lemna minor oder Azolla fil.


----------



## frischling (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: biogene Entkalkung im Miniteich ?!?!*

Hallo Eugen,

ich wußte bisher nicht, daß __ Wasserpest da besonders anfällig ist. Ich werde Deinen Rat gerne umsetzten....aber könntest Du mir bitte verraten, wie die Pflanzen auf Deutsch heißen? Vielen Dank!!!!
Gruß Caro


----------



## Biotopfan (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: biogene Entkalkung im Miniteich ?!?!*

Hei, naja Lemna Minor/Teichlinsen hätt ich jetzt vielleicht nicht so empfohlen. Lieber was größeres, das man leichter wieder rauskriegt. Die kleinen Dinger sind so ein Futzelkram...Azzola ist das schon besser. Das such ich auchnoch 
__ Froschbiss, Muschelblumen und Salvinas find ich jetzt eigentlich besser als Teichlinsen. "Aber das ist Geschmackssache", sprach der Affe und biss in die Zitrone 

VG Monika


----------



## frischling (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: biogene Entkalkung im Miniteich ?!?!*

Also Muschelblumen, Wasserfarn und W-Hyazinthen hab ich ja schon in meinem Teich, wobei grad die W-Blume und W-Hyaz. find ich nicht so toll, weil die so riesige Wurzeln mit sich rumziehen, schaut nicht so toll aus.....auch der Tannenwedel den ich noch hab, der bildet so riesige Ausläufer....

Als Unterwasserpflanzen hab ich derzeit einen mickernden W-Schlauch, einen mickernden __ Wasserstern, gut wachsende __ Tausendblatt, die besagte W-Pest und das wars dann auch schon. Ein bischen wenig, hm? Aber ich dachte da es ja nur 250 L sind.....

Kann man eigentlich zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben? Weil ich hab grad mal bei Nymphaion geschaut und noch ein paar schöne U-Pflanzen entdeckt, die mir gefallen......
Oder lieber auf die nächste Saison warten?

LG Caro


----------



## Elfriede (20. Aug. 2008)

*AW: biogene Entkalkung im Miniteich ?!?!*

Hallo Caro,

ganz allgemein kann man vielleicht sagen, dass man nie zu viele Pflanzen im Teich haben kann, aber bei CO2 Mangel und dadurch verursachter biogener Entkalkung solltest Du heuer  keine zusätzlichen Pflanzen mehr einbringen, denn  alle Pflanzen, auch die Algen brauchen  CO2, wenn auch nicht alle dazu in der Lage sind, sich das benötigte CO2  aus der KH zu ziehen und damit den PH-Wert in die Höhe zu treiben, um diesen Vorgang sehr vereinfacht zu beschreiben. Besonders aber __ Wasserpest und Armleuchteralgen sind dafür bekannt und berüchtigt. Ich kann das aus eigener Erfahrung bestätigen.

Solltest Du in Deinem Teich das Wasser in irgendeiner Form plätschern lassen,dann treibst Du damit auch noch das wenige CO2 aus, das bei Dir offensichtlich Mangelware ist, also stelle das Geblubber lieber ab. 

Mit lieben Grüßen aus Griechenland
Elfriede


----------



## frischling (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: biogene Entkalkung im Miniteich ?!?!*

Hallo Elfriede,

klingt logisch!

Also werde ich mal die __ Wasserpest ewas dezimieren und das Geblubber auf ein Minimum beschränken. 

und dann doch keine neuen Pflanzen mehr kaufen? Schade! Ich hätte da jetzt noch soooo schöne gefunden...vielleicht eine oder zwei? Nur klitzekleine....????

Gruß Caro


----------



## Elfriede (21. Aug. 2008)

*AW: biogene Entkalkung im Miniteich ?!?!*

Hallo Caro,

befolge Eugens Rat und nimm die __ Wasserpest ganz heraus. Du kannst Dir ja einen Teil davon in einen Wasserbottich setzen, bis Du sicher bist, dass es sich um eine biogene Entkalkung in Deinem Teich handelt, worauf die niedrige KH und der hohe PH allerdings hinweisen. Die leicht abzuschüttelnden und aufschwimmenden Teile könnten eventuell auch abgestorbene Algen sein, bei mir lässt sich der ausgefallene Kalk nämlich  nicht   abschütteln und er schwimmt auch nicht auf, er haftet sogar ziemlich fest  auf Stängeln und Blättern und die Pflanzen fühlen sich spöde an. 

Da Dein Teich sehr klein ist, kannst Du sicher an alle Algen herankommen und sie entfernen und damit viele Nährstoffe und einen CO2 Verbraucher aus dem System schaffen.

Gegen zwei "klitzekleine" Pflänzchen  ist an sich nichts einzuwenden, sie werden aber ohne ausreichende Menge an CO2 nicht gedeihen.

MIt lieben Grüßen aus Paros 
Elfriede


----------

